# John Deere 510C Fuel Injection Pump # 2 Cylinder Line Leak.



## Hoe (9 mo ago)

I have a fuel leak on the fuel injection pump line to the number 2 cylinder. It is the lower
inside line that runs to cylinder # 2. My question is do i have to remove the engine cover
to replace the line. I used to be able to handle this myself, but at 75 it is just to heavy.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Although I have many yrs of experience repairing JD tractors/equipment I can't help you due to having been employed by an "AG only JD dealer". Maybe someone with industrial equipment experience will answer your question.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

IDK..


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have an overhead beam or a limb to tie onto with a chain and a come-a-long to lift that engine cover?


----------



## Hoe (9 mo ago)

Harvey
Here is what i came up with. It is the number one cylinder, an error in my post. What i did to loosen it up at
the fuel injection pump was slot an old 19mm wrench i had and shorten the handle. Fortunately there is 
very little torque on these so that broke free easily. My plan for removing this at the injector is to do the 
same to an extra 19mm impact socket that i have, weld a half inch bolt to the side of it and then use 
my half inch ratchet on the bolt head. I might have to tack weld it at a slight angle first to test the angle,
and then weld it solid. This should do it. Harvey, had it been the # 2,3,or 4 cylinder your idea of an over
head beam would have been the solution. This still runs , but leaks a little fuel. I would have been
able to drive the backhoe to the shop and D ring the hood and that would have done it.
Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Hoe
Have you considered in lieu of removing nut just attempting to tighten the nut?


----------

